# Arab Spring happens operatically, too



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.timesofoman.com/innercat.asp?detail=50822&rand

http://www.rohmuscat.org.om/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Opera_House_Muscat


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> http://www.timesofoman.com/innercat.asp?detail=50822&rand
> 
> http://www.rohmuscat.org.om/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Opera_House_Muscat


Wow!! What a fabulous beautiful building. Hope there is the freedom to show any opera.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

You heard it here first, back on August 19, during our Opera Alphabet: 



amfortas said:


> Um . . . guys . . . we may be in trouble . . .
> 
> So far as I can tell, there is only *one* country in the world that begins with the letter "O"--the Sultanate of Oman, on the southeast coast of the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear they're stilling go ahead with the plan.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> You heard it here first, back on August 19, during our Opera Alphabet:


 I completely forgot


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I just hope they won't go too far and won't try to exchange their own culture for western one. Some people just can't help but to think that measure of country's level of civilization is if/how much does it resemble United States.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I just hope they won't go too far and won't try to exchange their own culture for western one. Some people just can't help but to think that measure of country's level of civilization is if/how much does it resemble United States.


A country without a McDonald's on every corner *is* uncivilized!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oman is still a long way from any successful Arab Spring movement. They had some protesters (rather moderate numbers) gathering on the streets in January and February and burning some cars, but the Sultan responded with a strong job-creation program which pretty much calmed the populace down, and since May they haven't had any protests.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Oman is still a long way from any successful Arab Spring movement. They had some protesters (rather moderate numbers) gathering on the streets in January and February and burning some cars, but the Sultan responded with a strong job-creation program which pretty much calmed the populace down, and since May they haven't had any protests.


Still, that's a lot better than the responses protestors have met in other Arab countries!


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I just hope they won't go too far and won't try to exchange their own culture for western one. Some people just can't help but to think that measure of country's level of civilization is if/how much does it resemble United States.


I know that some people would prefer that they lived in picturesque squalor that could be admired at a comfortable distance.


----------

